# Habersham/White County Reports



## bowbuck (Sep 1, 2009)

Thought with bow season almost here I would start up the annual report for us folks in the deer barren lands of north georgia   Tell us what your seeing and how your seasons going.


----------



## Jighead (Sep 3, 2009)

I know here in White Co., I haven't seen as many deer around the house as I have in previous years. On a better note, I actually saw 4 deer including a big 8 ptr on Chatt. WMA a few mornings ago.


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 3, 2009)

I haven't saw as many deer this summer as I normally do, I think I might have a couple of decent ones pinned down but I haven't gotten any good trail cam pictures of deer.  Tons of bear pics though, they truly are everywhere that I normally hunt.    I hope to get to hunt chattahoochee this year I saw a really nice eight chasing a doe last year on a hunt and couldn't get a shot, hopefully he'll be back this year.  Just a little over a week and hopefully we can put some pics in this thread.


----------



## siberian1 (Sep 3, 2009)

Nothing up here..Dont waste your time!!


----------



## LanceColeman (Sep 3, 2009)

Sorta hard to figure right now. I've not seen half the fawns I usually see this summer nor the moms with them. Seems everytime I go to scout for sign the bottom has fell out and rains have flooded the place the night before.

Some whiteoaks are covered up, some have no acorns at all. A few reds are starting to cut and the soft mast seems to be doing fare.

That said I have saw a few decent bucks. In areas I normally don't see decent bucks as well.

But Like Siberian said, nothing worth waisting you south Gawgia boys time on. Not with all the farmland bruiser and swamp bucks yall got down there.


----------



## GAcarver (Sep 4, 2009)

I have seen some very nice bucks up in the Batesville area, but they were on the Lovels property. Saw a nice wide 6 going to Helen the other evening. Scouted last weekend in Banks Co. no sign, no acorns, last year it was covered up with both.


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 11, 2009)

Good luck to everyone in the morning. Hopefully we'll have some deer or bear pics to show by lunch tomorrow.  Be Safe tomorrow.


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 13, 2009)

Well I blanked for opening weekend, not the first deer sighting opening morning or this afternoon.  I did see a young bear saturday morning in the first 10 minutes of daylight.  My brother in law shot a very nice 9 pointer in Habersham opening morning, that was still in velvet.  I'm seeing tons of sign just no deer yet, how did the rest of ya do?


----------



## Wire Nut (Sep 13, 2009)

no deer or bear, saw hogs and yotes.  couldn't get a shot at either.  gonna give it another try thursday and friday


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Sep 14, 2009)

shot a doe yesterday evening. have not seen any bucks yet. lots of muscidens out there and what white oaks have acorns should start falling were i hunt in a week or to. good luck to you guys


----------



## Brad#1 (Sep 15, 2009)

Been finding decent sign in Habersham. Missed one at Russel the other day..


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Sep 15, 2009)

definitely seeing less deer in the Lumpkin portion of the N.F.  I will hunt it later in the week weather permitting.  Lowering the doe days on N.F. land was needed hope its not too little too late!

Hall County looks about normal, always a bit tricky pining the deer down as the land scape is much more fragmented than a big block of forest.  Watching the radar right now debating if its worth heading out.  Electrical storms and tree stands don't work well together!


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 15, 2009)

Well I was able to give it ago this afternoon after the rain stopped.  Since I have had no luck so far this season I went to a spot I had scouted but never hunted.  Before the season there was a huge redoak dropping so I wanted to go hunt it this afternoon.  As I eased in with my stand on my back, there were two does under the red oak that saw me the same time I saw them they left stage right.  I went ahead and climbed up hoping more deer would be headed in.  Well the wind swirled all night and I ended up spooking two more that came in from different directions and smelled me.  They were on the move after the rain though hoping to get another hunt in the morning if the rain holds off a few hours.  Good luck guys.


----------



## goob (Sep 16, 2009)

Brad#1 said:


> Been finding decent sign in Habersham. Missed one at Russel the other day..





Thats because you cant shoot...  JK

Saw 4 deer and a yote on Russell, and a 4 pt velvet killed in White Co. Thats it.


----------



## ssmith (Sep 16, 2009)

While eating supper and getting ready to go to the woods around 5:30 yesterday-had a four pointer and two does in back as I watched them while I ate-went out and sat in stand till dark and saw nothing then. This is in Homer Ga area.


----------



## buckhunta1 (Sep 17, 2009)

Bein seein alot of good sign, and have seen a spike or two along with some does and a big six pointer last weekned


----------



## gumpster34 (Sep 17, 2009)

seen a 10pt and a 8pt together no shot real good deer this was amys creek area still in velvet.biggest deer ever seen in habersham co 130in10pt and 8pt was 125in both good deer my guess not a pro at grossing deer i let you see some pics soon of them in my truck i hope


----------



## dan1leg (Sep 17, 2009)

To bad they hang out on county property all the time.


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 17, 2009)

gumpster34 said:


> seen a 10pt and a 8pt together no shot real good deer this was amys creek area still in velvet.biggest deer ever seen in habersham co 130in10pt and 8pt was 125in both good deer my guess not a pro at grossing deer i let you see some pics soon of them in my truck i hope




Those do sound like monsters, I had a huge 10 walk out in front of me on Amys creek rd last year, close to the church there.  He was a stud.  Good luck with em.  Look forward to seeing pics.


----------



## hwy22 (Sep 17, 2009)

This the first year hunting up here. I went Sunday afternoon and saw 3 yearling bucks. Then went Monday afternoon and saw 10 total. I could have shot a couple of them but holding for the daddy to show up in day light


----------



## goob (Sep 17, 2009)

gumpster34 said:


> seen a 10pt and a 8pt together no shot real good deer this was amys creek area still in velvet.biggest deer ever seen in habersham co 130in10pt and 8pt was 125in both good deer my guess not a pro at grossing deer i let you see some pics soon of them in my truck i hope




Ahh, so he IS still around! Shhhhhhh.............................


----------



## the_sharpshooter (Sep 18, 2009)

*Tips!!!*

hey fellas.. im gonna be hunting the mountains for the first time in my life... i usually hunt in central georgia... got any tips??


----------



## goob (Sep 18, 2009)

take some water with you. If its steep, find a good trail and hunt it. Call your best friend to help you drag anything out.


----------



## the_sharpshooter (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks goob... anybody else got any tips???


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't expect to see as much sign as you might in middle ga.  If I can find a couple of good rubs and maybe a scrape that's good buck sign on the side of a mountain.  Sometimes you might find where one has it just tore up though.  My best spot last year though was a funnel around a laurel thicket that only had one rub in it.  I saw deer everytime I hunted it last year and saw the two biggest deer I have saw in a while there too.   I hunt mostly funnels but if you like hunting food, find the acorns and they will come.  Good luck and try to always hunt up hill it makes dragging all that much better.


----------



## buckhunta1 (Sep 18, 2009)

do your scouting and spend as much time in the woods as you can...hunt all day if you can stand it long enough


----------



## the_sharpshooter (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks guys i really appreciate the tips i look forward to hitting the woods soon. i will let you know how it goes.


----------



## goob (Sep 19, 2009)

Agaian, cant stress it enough, take plenty of fluids with ya and some comfortable boots.


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey guys, I was able to take a doe saturday morning as she came into some white oaks.  The story is in the bowhunting section.  I think if it ever quits raining the hunting should be good.  It would probably be good if I was not afraid I would melt.


----------



## buckhunta1 (Sep 23, 2009)

when is it gonna stop rainin so i can hunt without bein misserable


----------



## bowbuck (Sep 23, 2009)

buckhunta1 said:


> when is it gonna stop rainin so i can hunt without bein misserable



Just got to get in a hunt when you can, I guess.  Today was nice and it looks like the first of next week we are going to have some mornings in the 50's.  Looking forward to needing long sleeves in the mornings.    On another note, the deer I hunt in White county are killing the acorns. This morning I couldn't find where one deer had been in the field since it quit raining. But there's tons of sign in the woods.


----------



## buckhunta1 (Sep 25, 2009)

yea im gonna try to get a few hunts in this weekned...but same here seeing alot of sign in the food plot and around any acorns which r everywhere


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 1, 2009)

I went on a little bear scouting mission this afternoon on National Forest in Habersham.  Walked a good ways and really didn't find much bear sign which surprised me, however there was a done of deer sign about half to 3/4 up the ridges.  I didn't see much up on top but there was a lot of white and redoaks about 1/2 way up. Just thought I would pass that along. I surprised to see the tops without a lot of food.


----------



## buckhunta1 (Oct 2, 2009)

anybdy seen any scrapes yet?


----------



## Coon Dog (Oct 2, 2009)

*yes*

i found a scrape this morning nothing to fancy just small with wet pee all in it


----------



## Coon Dog (Oct 3, 2009)

*more*

found 8 more scrapes this morning


----------



## buckhunta1 (Oct 4, 2009)

i didnt see a single deer this weekned..rare i guess its the full moon


----------



## Coon Dog (Oct 7, 2009)

i saw a small 6 point friday morning fri evening nothing sat morning 2 yotes sat evening nothing sun morning nothing monday evening nothing oh well


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 11, 2009)

Anybody burn any powder this weekend?  I had to work all weekend, hoping to let an arrow fly in the morning though.    Looks like opening of gun could be nice and cool.  Good luck to you guys.


----------



## gumpster34 (Oct 12, 2009)

A cap but no powder it was wet!! Get him this weekend


----------



## goob (Oct 12, 2009)

dang culley keep it dry!!!!!


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 13, 2009)

I found a bunch of scrapes and rubs today north of Helen on NF.  Looks like some of these cold mornings might be getting em worked up.  Hopefully I see him saturday morning.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 14, 2009)

shot a 7 pt sunday. still in a group of 5 bucks. all shooters but 2 real good ones. alot of rubs and few pawed places. i figured the bucks would be broke up by now. saturday should be a good day to be in the woods.


----------



## gumpster34 (Oct 14, 2009)

rain  rain go away


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 15, 2009)

bowbuck, what nf land do you hunt in hab if you dont mind me askin?


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 15, 2009)

I hunt NF up in batesville in Hab.  Seems to be a bunch of deer up there this year.  Don't mind telling ya, cause I probably won't hunt it much if at all.  I was just looking at it to help a friend find a bear.  I use to hunt it a ton before I got some private land to hunt on.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Oct 16, 2009)

theres some good deer up that way but you got to work for them. alot of pressure during gun season.


----------



## gumpster34 (Oct 24, 2009)

about 755am seen a 8pt and a 6pt together in a powerline amys creek area 8 had about 12-14 in spread 6pt about same let them grow another yr no doe maybe soon rut be in but no sign of it were i hunt


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 25, 2009)

I think the pre rut is starting to really kick, I'm starting to see a good number of scrapes and rubbed trees in just the last few days.  I had a family member tell me he had a 7pt rubbing a tree and making a scrape in his backyard this morning in turnerville.  He doesn't hunt, I might have to help him out.


----------



## buckhunta1 (Oct 25, 2009)

there u go...go get u some of them suburban deer

decent weekned nothin big..wish it was doe days


----------



## bowbuck (Oct 26, 2009)

I guess Turnerville could be a suburb of Clarkesville, but I'm thinking that is stretching it.  LOL.  I think I'll leave his 7pt to him and try to kill a big National Forest buck I've let have the luxury of living for a couple of years in White County.  I've had to work everyday since the opener, looks like I might be off Saturday and can make some does have a bad morning. As of today I am out of Deer Slim Jims.


----------



## healthandprosper (Oct 30, 2009)

Seen a lot of scrapes about 5 miles northwest of Clarkesville this past week, and a few new rubs. Anyone done any good with doe p yet? Thinkin about buying a couple of bottles for next week.


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 13, 2009)

Is anyone seeing any chasing yet?  I have heard of several reports seeing bucks following does but no real chases yet.  I'm thinking it has to be getting close.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 15, 2009)

not yet. maybe it will cool off some. thanksgiving week should be good. bucks are starting to lay down some good sign.


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah I think a few mornings in the 30's should get them fired up.  Almost all the scrapes I had found now have leaves in them and aren't being hit.  I think I have a couple nailed down but haven't been seeing anything but Mosquitos the last few days.  Good luck to ya, and hopefully thanksgiving week they will do their thing.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 18, 2009)

saw a small buck running some does around this evening but their not quiet ready yet


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 19, 2009)

killed a good 8 this mornin in habersham near the rabun line. full rut. better be in the woods


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 23, 2009)

Just thought I would tell you guys on my way home a few minutes ago I saw a solid 120" buck following a doe right out in the road.  I stopped and he walked right up beside my car and finally turned and went up the bank.  He was totally in the rut and could not care less about the car.  That's the first sign I have seen of a really good deer chasing this year.  For those that care he actually came out of the Orchard Golf Course.  If anyone hunts right there hope you get him, he was a stud for up here.


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 24, 2009)

I posted this in the deer hunting section too but thought I would add a note here.   Someone stole a summit viper climber from me off of NF land.  I know I shouldn't have left it but where it was at I never in a million years thought someone would find it and steal it.  If anyone out there hears or knows someone with a new summit climber with brown camo paint, chipped factory paint and a bow holder on it, I would love to have it back no questions asked.  thanks  Bowbuck


----------



## goob (Nov 25, 2009)

bowbuck said:


> I posted this in the deer hunting section too but thought I would add a note here.   Someone stole a summit viper climber from me off of NF land.  I know I shouldn't have left it but where it was at I never in a million years thought someone would find it and steal it.  If anyone out there hears or knows someone with a new summit climber with brown camo paint, chipped factory paint and a bow holder on it, I would love to have it back no questions asked.  thanks  Bowbuck




Hey man check the stores in Cleveland, maybe the idiot is stupid enough to pawn it close.


----------



## Jighead (Nov 25, 2009)

bowbuck said:


> I posted this in the deer hunting section too but thought I would add a note here.   Someone stole a summit viper climber from me off of NF land.  I know I shouldn't have left it but where it was at I never in a million years thought someone would find it and steal it.  If anyone out there hears or knows someone with a new summit climber with brown camo paint, chipped factory paint and a bow holder on it, I would love to have it back no questions asked.  thanks  Bowbuck



Sorry to hear about your stand bowbuck, I despise a thief. Just wondering if it was another hunter that stumbled upon it, or  if you was being patterned by someone who went and got it after one of your hunts. Either way, a thief is a thief and a lowlife. I'll be on the lookout, and I know a lot of stands are sold at Forest Lane or the trading post behind Shore's store. They could buy it not knowing it was stolen. Good luck


----------



## chigger (Nov 25, 2009)

*rut activity*

shot a good six monday chaseing doe out in field gumpster you need to get in the woods and maby you will get one deer really moving good in the evenings


----------



## goob (Nov 25, 2009)

Killed an 8 pt around 3:50pm in Habersham. Had a thick neck but was barely stinking.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 25, 2009)

sorry tor hear about your stand bowbuck, i cant stand a theif. i will keep my eyes out. killed a small 8pt at russell wma hunt today. no swelled neck nore was stinking. gw at checking station said no bucks were  showing signs of rut.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Nov 25, 2009)

My brother shot a nice 8pt yesterday morning birddogging a doe... His neck was swollen, he stunk to high heaven, horns were almost black and full of bark........ It appears to be on in the southern part of White County


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 25, 2009)

Jighead said:


> Sorry to hear about your stand bowbuck, I despise a thief. Just wondering if it was another hunter that stumbled upon it, or  if you was being patterned by someone who went and got it after one of your hunts. Either way, a thief is a thief and a lowlife. I'll be on the lookout, and I know a lot of stands are sold at Forest Lane or the trading post behind Shore's store. They could buy it not knowing it was stolen. Good luck



Well I have only saw one person all season in that area and he walked in on me the last time I hunted it.  He waved and slipped out and just by him not being a jerk seemed like a good fellow hunter, however, that was the last time I saw my treestand.  So I'm thinking he must have saw me leave without my stand and went back and looked for it until he found it.  I could be wrong but that seems reasonable to me.  Perhaps someone just blindly was stumbling through a bunch of dead trees and found it.  But I think that is unlikely.  The guy I saw was wearing army fatigue paints, a red and black patchwork woolrich looking shirt and toting an automatic rifle with scope like a woodsmaster or the like.  He had blondish/brown hair and was bald on top.  If that sounds like someone you know, that might tote off a man's stand, let me know.
Happy Turkey Day to everyone.


----------



## Possum (Nov 26, 2009)

If anyone knows the guy from rabun co that shot the big 7 off Shirley grove, please ask him to send me a pic. I didn't get the one he sent yesterday and I really want to see if that's the same buck I have trail cam pics of.


----------



## GAcarver (Nov 30, 2009)

Hunted Lake Russell this past weekend during the Thanksgiving hunt, took a nice fat 3 point thanksgiving morn, saw a wide racked buck but he was hot on the trail of about 6 does and never slowed down, rut was wide open, chasing all morning. saw at least 20 thusday morn. hunted three times in the same spot and saw no less than 8.


here are a few that walked under my stand.


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice pic above, congrats on the buck.   I am finally starting to see some bucks here in Habersham moving, two in two nights one came to a scrape tonight and was about to go to heaven when something spooked him and he headed towards rabun county.  Hopefully they will stay up and moving for a little while longer.  Good luck guys.


----------



## GAcarver (Dec 2, 2009)

Looking forward to the December hunt, if I see as many as I did that weekend I'll have a great hunt.


----------



## goob (Dec 2, 2009)

bowbuck said:


> and was about to go to heaven when something spooked him and he headed towards rabun county.




That was probably the cornbread festival and banjo music.


----------



## goob (Dec 2, 2009)

no pun intended sorry lol.


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 2, 2009)

That banjo music saved him from some string music of another kind, that's for sure.   Goob did you ever hear those guys on the river in Deliverance were firefighters??


----------



## goob (Dec 3, 2009)

Nope, they werent. Not any that count anyways lol...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 3, 2009)

They are still chasing in White Co. I passed a 6pt this evening and he was running a doe all over the place..........


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 6, 2009)

killed a 7pt at the chattahoochee wma hunt sat evening. i think that there was 7 or 8 bucks checked out. 2 sounded like hosses. maybe 1 bear and hog i can't remember. buck was chasing a doe. soon as i shot, a very wide but not tall 8 came running out of the ivy thicket and right back into it. did'nt even have enough time to shuck another shell in it happened so fast. he will be there next year maybe


----------



## GAcarver (Dec 21, 2009)

Was walking around doing a little scouting this past Saturday am. Found some good rubs and this!
picture were from cell phone, looks smaller that it realy is, about 150 pounds.





Never crossed my mind that pigs would be in this area.
I could see cars going by on the four lane.  Saw anotherone
and hope to get it during Christmas vacation.


----------



## bowbuck (Dec 21, 2009)

I'm assuming you shot it.  If so good for you kill em all.  What county were you in?


----------



## bowbuck (Jan 6, 2010)

Well with the season wrapped up here, I would like to say I enjoyed communicating with all of you throughout the season and thought we could post up our sucesses from the season for a little Habersham/white or surrounding counties picture post here.  Post big or small deer, I like seeing smiling faces with a 5 pt as well as a 12 pt.    Bowbuck


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 7, 2010)

Boys I saw a lot of deer and a good many bucks(mostly during bow season)..... but nothing worth shooting. I did take a doe opening day of bow season and a doe opening day of gun season. That being said this was one of the worst  gun seasons I have had here in quite a while...... Go up the the midwest and hunting here is pretty boring to be honest.......


----------



## gumpster34 (Jan 7, 2010)

i agree  looking forward to going back to missouri !!!


----------



## cliffdweller (Jan 9, 2010)

I agree, tuff season for sure.  The seasons are gettin tougher as the years go by.  Do yall have any advice on how/where to get started in the Midwest.  Do you just hunt National Forest or hook up with private land owners?  Any advice would be much appreciated.  
J


----------



## GAcarver (Jan 11, 2010)

I tink i'll plan a trip to Kentucky next year, May hunt on Fort Campbell or Land Between the Lakes.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jan 28, 2010)

anybody ready for turkey season?


----------



## shotgun12 (Feb 14, 2010)

I have seen more deer in habersham this year. I have seen alot more  deer scrapes too. I actually saw a buck chasing a doe. I missed the biggest deer i have ever seen this year. It was not because I missed it . I never could track it down. Its like it stopped bleeding.


----------



## hwy22 (Dec 8, 2010)

hey guys i hunt this area also. but i like to find more land to hunt around home. if you guys know of a club near by i like to check into it. i have 14 acres i hunt here near home but want to hunt a bigger piece of land. hey goob -


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 8, 2010)

hwy22 said:


> hey guys i hunt this area also. but i like to find more land to hunt around home. if you guys know of a club near by i like to check into it. i have 14 acres i hunt here near home but want to hunt a bigger piece of land. hey goob -



Not many clubs in this area.... matter of fact I have never heard of one in White Co. If you don't know someone or have family land it can be kind of tough to gain access, because most places are already being hunted. That being said your gonna have to get to know folks or knock on doors and ask, but be ready to be turned down.... a lot. But hey all it takes is one yes. There are a few clubs in Hall County and some over in Banks County, but those usually have a waiting list for those spots. Some good news though I do know there are more openings on clubs because of the economy, so there is some hope. If not there is a TON of National Forest land around....... Good Luck


----------

